
An update on our workplace commitments - todsacerdoti
https://www.blog.google/inside-google/company-announcements/update-workplace-commitments/
======
brodouevencode
So this brings to light a question - how has the work from home/shelter in
place effected harassment and other bad behaviors? Has the physical change
resulted in overall changes or did it just move to the virtual world? Has any
of it gone up or down?

